# AMS Flat car length



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering exactly how long are the AMS flat cars. The website says that the car length is 20 Inches. Is this true or not or is that the length over the couplers themselves? I dont have one to measure here in Korea but I would like to know it the car body is 20 inches as that would be spot on for a kitbashing project I would like to do.

Thanks Much


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Body length is 17.750 inches. Coupler face to coupler face is 19.5 inches. Extreme tip of coupler to extreme tip is 20.250.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot. By chance do you know the length on the new idler flats as they look a little longer.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry. I don't have one yet.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Idler Flat Body is 18 and 7/8, outer face of the end beam. From outer face of the closed couplers is a tad under 21 and 9/16.


----------

